# Help with FSB optimization q6600, P5E64 WS Evolution (cpu 1066, ram 1600, mb 1600)



## qwertyu (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

iam an amateur when it comes to overclocking so my goal isnt to push my pc to limits, i just want to make sure that things run optimally without too much risk.

Q6600 (G0 revision)
P5E64 WS Evolution (intel X48) up to 1600mhz fsb
2x1GB A-Data x-series 1600mhz ddr3 cl7
vga 4870 512mb
(purpose of pc - mainly games, some video editing)

So as you can see on this weird setup the cpu is default 1066fsb while mobo and ram support 1600. So what i thought i could do is to try to run the cpu at 400x6 so that way i fully use the ram and mobo capabilities. So question is, is that theory correct? Would that be bigger performance boost than just trying to get as high speed as possible just on the cpu without upping fsb much?

And one last thing, what fsb:ram ratio should i use, and what about timings ? Its currently on default and running 8-9-9-24 2T (adata x-series, rated 1600, cl7), how should i set the ram up, apparently i should be able to go cl7 if thats what vendor says.


*So the questions in short:*
*-* Will 400x6 on cpu to make it run at 1600fsb and catch up with mb and ram give better performance than just trying to get as high core speed as possible on cpu ?

*-* What fsb:ram ratio to use when doing this

*-* What timings on ram i should set (a-data x-series rated1600 vendor cl7, default running 8-9-9-24 2T)


Thanks in advance, any help appreciated


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

400x6 will most likely be impossible, it's very high on standard air cooling. Take note that 400MHz FSB is very much overclocking and on the standard multiplier for that CPU it will be x9=3.6GHz. Most Q6600s can do a max of around 3GHz meaning 333MHz FSB, more if you've got a good sample. It will catch up with the RAM and give better performance only if you manage to get it up that high.

If you're doing 400MHz FSB and 1600MHz RAM then it'll be on a 1:2 ratio. If you're OCing to hit the max you can go then it'll vary according to how fast your CPU and RAM will go.

Try to use the tightest timings you can, which means a lot of guessing and checking. If you're overclocking then relax them to see how high the FSB can go, then start tightening them again for optimum performance. Since those RAM modules are rated CL7 you should be able to set the CL timing to 7 at least. Don't forget the correct voltages.


----------

